# OEM Ink versus "special magical" heat transfer ink



## RocketWorkshop (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, I am new to all this so forgive me. 

I have ordered my heat press  However, I have got some conflicting info on the ink/Epson/continuous inking system situation:

(Background: The Canon printer I have is actually rated better for print quality than the Epsons, so I don't want to buy one. )

One dealer told me that I can use OEM ink and it will work fine. She said that the continuous inking system ink is really the same chemical composition and is no different. According to her, the paper (and proper use of a heat press) is the most important thing.

Another dealer told me that the ink they sell is actually developed and works better for heat transfers. (Of course, he wants to sell me the Epson and CIS). 

Of course, all of this ink is made for the Epsons and will not work if injected into my Canon cartridges. Here is my thought, if this ink is so great and specially developed and wonderful, why do they only make it for the printers that can use the CIS? Seems a little fishy to me. 

Has anyone used OEM ink with good heat transfer paper and had good success?

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

RocketWorkshop said:


> Here is my thought, if this ink is so great and specially developed and wonderful, why do they only make it for the printers that can use the CIS? Seems a little fishy to me.


Because what's good for transfers isn't necessarily good for other applications.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Just came from the ISS in Long Beach and learned that the good quality inkjet transfers are done with Epson printers and inks, specifically the C88 or C87 printer which will come with cartridges of special ink - Artanium (think that's the name) or Sawgrass inks, plus transfer papers, made especially for this system and textile applications and use with heat presses. 

Iron ons work with store bought transfer papers and regular inks but don't last as long or are as bright.

Hope that helps.

R


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

dye inks run and fade . pigment inks dont .


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Inks are important, but they are only a piece of the pie. You need an ink that is not going to bleed, not shift the colors when heat is applied and has good longevity. That is really it.

In my opinion, too many people blame the ink for fading. The paper is just as important. The problem is that there is an inverse relationship between the hand (or feel) of the finished product versus the longevity of the print of a traditional transfer (not dye sub). The more the hand, the more polymer or adhesive there is on the paper that traps the ink to the garment. The key is to find the right combination of ink and paper to give you the highest quality product. 

There are some inks out there that promote they have a special binding agent in them that allows you to use a paper that has less polymer on it and give you a very soft hand. I have not printed with these inks, so maybe someone else can comment on them. The inks mentioned above (ArTainium and SubliJet IQ - both made by Sawgrass) are dye sublimation inks. These inks, what materials they are used on and its costs are very much different than traditional digital inkjet transfers. 

The reason why most of the specially formulated inks for transfers are primarily sold in bulk with CIS systems is the cost. As a decorator, you need to minimize your costs (i.e. ink, paper, garment,..). To have the ink in cartridges, you will have to add the cost of the cartridge and the micro-chip (if your printer requires them). You also need to understand that the average small format printer cartridge hold like 1/5th the amount of ink a bulk refill bag. So, you will go through more cartridges that will increase your cost per print significantly. Thus, most decorators decide to go with CIS Systems. However, if you are only going to print a handful of transfers a week... you don't want to deal with the challenges that a bulk system brings (i.e. clogging, head cleans,...).

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow a lot of bad info. lets cut to the chase. it is not that you need to use Epson inks. Epson makes both dye and pigment inks. You should use pigment inks. I am presently using pigment ink from everlast sold by Coastal. Photo quality inks are just that photo quality inks. Designed for specific paper not tee shirts or cloth. You are going to wash tee shirts you will not wash photos. However I did a water test when I was an epson demo rep which I duplicated on my video pages. This dealer that said OEM inks will work fine is probably not in this business. And like I said in an earlier thread sales people need to sell ink.. or they could go bye bye.. yes a good CIS system which you can use with an Epson and has pigment ink is the best way to go. One for the fact that you use pigment ink and the second is it is cheaper in the long run. Why only on a cis system. Actually it is not only for a cis system you can buy blank cartridges and put in your own ink (Pigment) It just that they sell commercial cis system for people like us that use a lot of ink.. It something you will learn as you progress. Hope this little bit helps.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

I have an Epson CX37000 and I'm using the OEM Epson DuraBrite Ultra inks with good results.

I _was_ using a Canon (again, with the stock standard inks) and had more bleeding/washing out of colours, so I went and bought a new Epson.

I would actually like to get a CIS at some stage - not because I'm unhappy with the quality of the DuraBrite ink, but because it's a lot cheaper to use bulk ink than the DuraBrite carts. (Anyone know anywhere in Australia you can get bulk pigment ink?).


----------



## RocketWorkshop (Jan 25, 2007)

[ This dealer that said OEM inks will work fine is probably not in this business. ]

Actually, the dealer who told me this was Coastal. 



Does anyone know if there are any pigment inks that can be injected into Canon cartridges??


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I still think it is a combination of the ink and paper that is important. I have seen one ink look better on one type of paper than another. I know the guys at Coastal pretty well. Andy and the guys are very honest and have not purposely misled anyone that I know to get a sale. I would see if you can get a sample pack of paper and do some test yourself. If you like the results, go with it. If not, try another type of paper or another supplier. A lot of what we do is trial and error till we find the right combination.

As for the cannon cartridge question, I am afraid that I am not much help. Got steered into the Epson printers early on and have not really looked at other printers. Sorry.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> OEM Epson DuraBrite Ultra inks


be careful there. Durabrite is a trademark name of Epson, thus it can not be a OEM (Other equipment manufacturer) It can be called pigment ink.


> Actually, the dealer who told me this was Coastal.


Yes, but he was referring to pigment inks OEM. There are diffrent brands of inks that work in Epson printers. If he was telling you you could use OEM inks he was not telling you to use dye OEM but to use pigment OEM ink. Big difference.


----------



## numski (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer

-mark


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

numski said:


> I thought OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer
> 
> -mark


Yup, me too, hence why I said it. My bad, Lou. I do mean the DuraBrite Carts by Epson, that only Epson make, that come with the printer.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Definition from webopedia:

OEM - (pronounced as separate letters) Short for original equipment manufacturer, which is a misleading term for a company that has a special relationship with computer producers. OEMs are manufacturers who resell another company's product under their own name and branding. While an OEM is similar to a VAR (value-added reseller), it refers specifically to the act of a company rebranding a product to its own name and offering its own warranty, support and licensing of the product. The term is really a misnomer because OEMs are not the original manufacturers; they are the customizers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

An example of this is Office max sells ink for the Epson under their brand name, except it is a dye ink. I even made the manager of a local store call their office because he did not know if it was pigment or dye. he called me the next day and said it was dye. I said then you are really cheating the customer who believes he is getting the exact same ink but for $1.00 less. I knew that was not going anywhere!!! Buyer beware..Lou brand name badalou.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

badalou said:


> An example of this is Office max sells ink for the Epson under their brand name, except it is a dye ink.


So they are selling it as an Office Max brand ink? Or Epson brand?

Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

They say it works in the Epson. it is a dye ink.


----------



## 100 Cotton (Apr 17, 2007)

RocketWorkshop said:


> Does anyone know if there are any pigment inks that can be injected into Canon cartridges??


Hi RocketWorkshop, I'm in the same situation as you, Canon user looking for injectable pigment inks cartridges. Wonder if you have any luck looking for them?

Thanks


----------



## 100 Cotton (Apr 17, 2007)

I found a CIS for some Canon printers, but with dye inks. 
Continuous Ink System Canon s800/s900/s820d/s830d/s9000 i950/i960/i9100/i905d/ip6000d/ip6000 printers


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

what you need to worry about if you use the ink system and replace the inks to pigment ink is will it work with the print heads. Pigment ink which are plastic gel particles are thicker then the dye inks. So you may want to reconsider this. Don't buy something based on the price. Buy the right system.


----------



## chach3835 (May 24, 2007)

badalou said:


> what you need to worry about if you use the ink system and replace the inks to pigment ink is will it work with the print heads. Pigment ink which are plastic gel particles are thicker then the dye inks. So you may want to reconsider this. Don't buy something based on the price. Buy the right system.


 
I could buy the system...........then buy the sublimation ink and put it in and use for sublimation of t''s correct? I have a cannon printer and an epson printer on the way. I could use both with sublimation pigment and be fine. CORRECT


----------

